
Life-Saving Device Could Transform the Medical Market in 2017 - SQL2219
http://wolfstreet.com/2017/01/17/life-saving-device-could-transform-the-medical-market-in-2017/
======
masonic
Pump-and-dump? Looking at their web site, I don't see a _single_ mention of
any status on any clinical trials... in any country. Very odd for something
that claims to ship this year.

